# SLI ? CF? oder keins von beiden



## tj3011 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hey es würde mich ma interresieren was ihr habt SLI, Crossfire oder keins von beiden????

Ich habe leider weder SLI noch Crossfire spiele aber mit dem gedanken mir ein SLI System zu machen mit 2 8800GT´s


----------



## xrayde (25. Oktober 2007)

Keines von beidem, da die nächste Graka-Gen. meist die Power von der davor hat und ich immer nur was schnelleres kaufe wenn ich es wirklich brauche.

Bzw. ich dato eh nur mit 1280x1024 zocken kann, da macht SLI/CF null Sinn - selbstverständlich alles @high Details!


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Oktober 2007)

Meinst du vorhanden auf dem Board oder tatsächlich im Einsatz?
Die Intel-Boards haben ja alle Crossfire, insofern dürfte das  verbreiteter sein. Im Einsatz hab ich aber nur eine einzelne NV-Karte.


----------



## tj3011 (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich meine im einsatz sry vergessen dazu zu schreiben


----------



## jign (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe nen CF Verbund aus 2 2900PROs und bin damit auch recht glücklich


----------



## Piy (25. Oktober 2007)

lieber ne bessre graka ^^   
aber habn sli-board also vllt.... ma sehn


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab zwar ein SLI Brett mit 2x 16 Lanes, aber nicht vor, SLI zu nutzen.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar ein SLI Brett mit 2x 16 Lanes, aber nicht vor, SLI zu nutzen.



ich auch nicht - mir kommt es nicht auf den letzten frame an, wenn es sein muss, dann halt etwas mit den details runter oder das aa weg.

ansonst so wie xrayde schon sage, bevor ich eine zweite karte kaufe, spare ich das geld lieber für die nextgen-graka.


----------



## Doc_Evil (25. Oktober 2007)

Habe auch SLI aufm Brett da ich als ich es mir gekauft habe 2 6800GT haben wollte, was ich dann aber nicht getan habe.

Da ich aber eh nur auf 1280 zocken kann, reicht mir mittlerweile eine 8800GTX.


----------



## EGThunder (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte vor dem jetzigen Setup nen Crossfire System und es war wirklich ernüchternd. Inzwischen werde ich mir sowas nicht mehr kaufen, da es einfach zu wenig bringt. Das einzige was ansteigt ist die Wärme im PC und die Stromrechnung. Dann lieber ne ordentliche Highendkarte.

EG


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2007)

dann bin ich wohl der erste mit SLi... is schon mein 2. SLi PC und eigentlich find ichs richtig geil


----------



## Marbus16 (25. Oktober 2007)

Nix von beidem. Und zwar aus finanziellen Gründen...


----------



## jign (25. Oktober 2007)

Kann es sein das sich da wieder Leute verklickt habe ? und es bis jetzt nur einen wirklichen SLI bzw CF user gibt ?


----------



## Marbus16 (25. Oktober 2007)

Sempi, der Seifenbücker mal wieder.


----------



## Kovsk (25. Oktober 2007)

jign schrieb:


> Kann es sein das sich da wieder Leute verklickt habe ? und es bis jetzt nur eine wirklichen SLI bzw CF user gibt ?


Ja ich habe mich verklickt . Tut mir leid


----------



## xrayde (25. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Sempi, der Seifenbücker mal wieder.


Hähä, der war gut .


Zum Thema:

Falls sich mal so was wie ein Quasi-Standard herausbilden sollte und die Game-Coder mal die albernen Physikkarten sein lassen und die CPU-Physikbrechnung ignorieren und auf reine GPU-Physik setzen würden, dann macht SLI/CF dagegen schon Sinn.

Denn die Physikberechnung beherrscht eine VPU/GPU viel besser als eine CPU oder so eine denkwürdige Physik-Karte.

Dazu kommt das man dann nicht mal großen Aufwand an Treibern und für das Game-coden hat, ... was bei Physik-Karten wieder limitierend ist.


----------



## AMDSempron (25. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Sempi, der Seifenbücker mal wieder.


gar nicht! :p
Also mein nächster Rechner wird inkl.TFT, Hackbratt und Maus höchstens 600 kosten, dazu noch gewaltig viel Magnetspeicher, da ist kein Geld für Spielchen wie SLI/Crossfire.
Ich kann es nämlich auch nicht verstehen, diese Leute, die immer dasschnellste haben müssen, was bringen mir 2 fette Karten, wenn ich dann jeden Polygonpickel auf meinem 30" Schießmichtot Panel TFT habe? So ne Grafikkarte ist nach einem Jahr eh nichts mehr wert. Für Pr0ns, die ne "Verlängerung" brauchen und solche die zu viel Geld haben ist das gut, aber für normale Leute reichen 1280x1024 Pixel und dann auch ne obere Mittelklasse Grafik, alles andere ist sinnlos.


----------



## vanWEED (26. Oktober 2007)

habe mal sli angeklickt obwohl es ein multi GPU system ist


----------



## Altteileverwender (26. Oktober 2007)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> gar nicht! :p
> Für Pr0ns, die ne "Verlängerung" brauchen und solche die zu viel Geld haben ist das gut, aber für normale Leute reichen 1280x1024 Pixel und dann auch ne obere Mittelklasse Grafik, alles andere ist sinnlos.



außer man hat nen breitbild und ne auflösung von 1440x900 alles andere find ich auch übetrieben

@topic: hab auch ein sli board und wollte mir eigentlic hauch noch ne zweite holen aber da muss ich erst mal schaun obs des vom preis her überhaupt lohnt ...


----------



## Elkgrin (26. Oktober 2007)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> gar nicht! :p
> Also mein nächster Rechner wird inkl.TFT, Hackbratt und Maus höchstens 600 kosten, dazu noch gewaltig viel Magnetspeicher, da ist kein Geld für Spielchen wie SLI/Crossfire.
> Ich kann es nämlich auch nicht verstehen, diese Leute, die immer dasschnellste haben müssen, was bringen mir 2 fette Karten, wenn ich dann jeden Polygonpickel auf meinem 30" Schießmichtot Panel TFT habe? So ne Grafikkarte ist nach einem Jahr eh nichts mehr wert. Für Pr0ns, die ne "Verlängerung" brauchen und solche die zu viel Geld haben ist das gut, aber für normale Leute reichen 1280x1024 Pixel und dann auch ne obere Mittelklasse Grafik, alles andere ist sinnlos.


 
Gibt halt auch Leute, die sich nicht mit Mittelmaß zufrieden geben. Aber rede die Technik ruhig runter, ist ja so Mode, wenn mans sich selber nicht leisten kann.

Btw wieso brauchst Du "gewaltig viel Magnetspeicher"? Is doch eh nur zum prollen, oder hast du etwa soviele Prons? 


@Topic

no dual graka @ home.


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

hatte öfters SLI aber 2 karten werd ich mir wohl nicht mehr kaufen - wenn dann ne GX2


----------



## jetztaber (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich persönlich lass auch die Finger von SLI bzw. CF. Normalerweise ist die Topkarte der Folgegeneration mindestens so schnell wie der SLI oder CF Verbund der aktuellen Topkarten.

Darauf deuten u.a. die Leistungsdaten der 8800GT hin. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass NVIDIA die Schublade aufmachen wird und wahrscheinlich Ende Q1/2008 eine Karte positionieren wird, die mindestens so schnell ist wie ein SLI aus zwei 8800 Ultras. Dazu brauch ich noch nicht mal in die Glaskugel gucken, sondern auf die Entwicklungen der Vergangenheit. Und daher bin ich auch sicher, dass dieses Kärtchen zum Start wohl so um 600 Euro kosten wird.

Eine mögliche Überlegung wäre dann noch für mich, eine gebrauchte 8800GTX zum SLI Verbund zu verwursten. Kommt dann aber gewaltig auf den Preis an.


----------



## ulukay (29. Oktober 2007)

ich hoffe dass sie direkt eine GX2 draus basteln für 500-600 euro


----------



## kmf (30. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich hab ich ja beides, im XP-Rechner eine 7950 GX2 und im Fiasko64 ein 1900er Crossfire. Beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, jedoch missen möchte ich die nicht mehr. Wenn man einmal von dem Fieber gepackt ist, kommt man nicht mehr weg davon. Die Bildqualität, die durch SLI oder Crossfire ermöglicht wird, ist schon recht gewaltig. Ich red jetzt ned von einer Beschleunigung, sondern nur von Qualität. Die Karten einzeln reichen in der Regel ja schon zum Zocken aus, aber beim Zuschalten von AA/AF gehen sie doch ganz schön in die Knie. Und hier greift dann SLI oder CF. Damit bekommst du die Qualität quasi for free. Im Moment denke ich darüber nach, die GX2 in Rente zu schicken, die beiden 1900XTs in den XP-Rechner zu übernehmen und den freiwerdenden Platz mit einem 2900er XT CF zu bestücken, da die Karten mittlerweile doch merklich günstiger geworden sind.


----------



## Hardwell (5. Januar 2016)

[x] keins von beiden


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2016)

Der Thread ist von 2007...

...und natürlich [X] SLI, was auch sonst...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Thread ist von 2007...
> 
> ...und natürlich [X] SLI, was auch sonst...


SLI von 3dfx richtig?  Ach die Zeit rennt...


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2016)

Kein SLI, die Leistung reicht bis jetzt.


----------



## smilefist (5. Januar 2016)

ich hab mal bei linustechtipps gehört das amd karten besser kombinierbar sind als nvidia's, deshalb habe ich für crossfire gestimmt


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2016)

Hast du dir mal die Frage durchgelesen?
Du sollst für das stimmen was du hast und nicht für das, wovon Linus meint dass es besser ist.


----------

